# Tracking problem on my 86 5000csqt



## turbobecker (Feb 23, 2005)

Sorry if someone already posted something like this, but I couldn't find it. When I accelerate the car tracks to one side and when I let off the gas it tracks to the other side (one might actually be going straight, but oh well). I don't even know where to start on this one. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Twistedaudi (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Tracking problem on my 86 5000csqt (turbobecker)*

Wow, strange. 
I've never heard of such a problem, though I'd have to guess that there's smething wrong, possibly with a transission sending more power to one side then the other? 
First thing I'd recommend doing is taking it to your local Firestone and having them align the thing. Tell them to drive it, and look for anything suspicious. It'd suck to do a lot of troubled diagnostic work for a bad alignment, but I can't see why it would go one way, and then the other. Maybe someone else will have a better response.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Tracking problem on my 86 5000csqt (Twistedaudi)*

Could you just be experiencing torque steer?


----------



## Twistedaudi (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Tracking problem on my 86 5000csqt (duandcc)*

His sig name thing says his car has Quattro. I highly doubt it'd have the power.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Tracking problem on my 86 5000csqt (Twistedaudi)*

If it's chipped, I bet it has more than enough power to induce torque steer... but you could be right...


----------



## Twistedaudi (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Tracking problem on my 86 5000csqt (duandcc)*

Torque-steer with quattro? Wow... I cant believe that'd happen.
I have it like all hell with my FWD 5000, but nothing at all with the quattro car.


----------



## turbobecker (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Tracking problem on my 86 5000csqt (turbobecker)*

The car isn't chipped to my knowledge, and doesn't feel like it has quite that much power, so I doubt it. What is torque steer? I'm fairly new to Audi's and haven't figured out how everything works just yet (still waiting on a set of Bentley manuals I bought). Also the light on the switch for the locking center diff never goes off. Could this possibly have some influence? Thanks for all your input so far, like I said I don't even know where to start on this one, but no matter what I guess I can't really complain, I got the car for $360 and it runs!


----------



## TurnFour (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: Tracking problem on my 86 5000csqt (turbobecker)*

this problem is most likely an alignment/suspension problem. Worn steering/suspension components(tie rod/end/balljoint) are amplified underpower. for example: RF steers left under power, and left while decelerating...LF would steer right under power , and left under decel.
as for the rear , a right rear issue would lead to the back of the car pulling to the left under power , pointing the nose to the right.
LR pulls back to the L under power.... you get the picture
start by bringing a friend and watching all drive wheels as you suddenly apply FT and then suddenly release. you may see some wheel movement


----------



## mrdub27 (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: Tracking problem on my 86 5000csqt (TurnFour)*

Sounds like a wheel bearing to me.. my old Passat did that and it had alot of torque steer under power but it turned out to be even more due to a bad wheel bearing.. check them out.. might save ya some grief.. also does it pull sometimes when ya brake lightly too.. not all the time though.. ???


----------



## turbobecker (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Tracking problem on my 86 5000csqt (turbobecker)*

I finally got under the car and had a look around and found that some @#$%^& that had the car before me removed the drive shaft going to the rear axle. Would this cause it to have torque steer?


----------



## TurnFour (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: Tracking problem on my 86 5000csqt (turbobecker)*

HOLY CRAP...Yeah I guess that would give the characteristics of a FWD car. Hope that didn't hurt the center diff. I'm not an expert on the drivetrain yet, but that may have worn out the viscous coupling prematurely. Best of luck to ya! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Tracking problem on my 86 5000csqt (TurnFour)*








Holly sh_t!







Um...yeah, that would certainly explain it. You now have a FWD car. Wonder why it was removed? Had to be a reason...posibly a bad center or rear dif? Maybe a bad center support bearing? Somehing smells here...didn't you do a prepurchase inspection? Or at least look over the car a bit before buying? Seems like a missing shaft would be pretty obvious to even a shadetree mechanic...


----------



## turbobecker (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Tracking problem on my 86 5000csqt (duandcc)*

The light on the switch for the locking center differential is always on, so I think it might have gotten stuck in the locked position. Would that be a reason to remove the rear driveshaft? Also the previous owner had a 2.5" cat-back exhaust installed and it looks like it was hammered on to try to get clearance for the rear driveshaft, also maybe why it was removed. I did look under the car before buying it, but the exhaust covered most of where the driveshaft was, so i didn't even notice it...can't really complain though, got the car for $360


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Tracking problem on my 86 5000csqt (turbobecker)*

Yup, that would do it, stuck/broken rear dif would be a reason to remove the driveshaft temprarily to allt he car to be driven shortdistances. But as you can see, it will drive like crap and will totally destroy the rear dif in the long term. Try unlocking it by hand (go under the car and jsut move the lever by hand)...


----------



## mrdub27 (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: Tracking problem on my 86 5000csqt (duandcc)*

the best thing to do to temporarily fix this issue is you have to put the diff lock into position one.. then it won't be so bad.. but a used drive shaft might not be easy to find.. I know there are a few here in Ontario Canada in the wreckers so.. try Corey's Auto wreckers if you can't find one locally.. good luck


----------

